

Show HN: Weekend project encrypted messages - tonetheman
http://encrypticate.com/
Wrote this for fun. You can send message that are encrypted and message that self destruct. It uses javascript and does all the encryption in the client browser.<p>Anything saved on my server is encrypted bytes. Even with access to my server I cannot read what people are writing.<p>It seemed like a good idea, I have one ad on the page where you pickup the message. Not sure of a path to make money.<p>Any thoughts on anything, from UI to just in general is the idea ok.<p>Thanks
======
tonetheman
Ha sorry first time I submitted one of these.

Just any suggestions on the site or the idea.

It uses in browser encryption, all data saved on my server is encrypted and I
cannot even read it. I put 1 ad on the pickup page.

thanks!

~~~
deutronium
It uses plain HTTP by the looks of it though?

~~~
tonetheman
Yes so far it does. That is on my todo list. :)

